# I made one heck of a purchased:Adam de de la halle:le jeux de marion & Robin 1953



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Darn i cann beleive it an Adam de la Halle Lp whit motets and the femeous le jeux de marion & robin
only 3 pounds woaw awesome, old rustic analogue magic of the 50''.

Parabthesis i also bought Jean Guyott by cinquencento ensemble since his chanson genra impres me soà mutch and i had the oordering only digital


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice. I got this on CD for fifty cents.


----------

